# Eheim intake, slow flow



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

We need a little more info. Is this a new problem with the filter or has something else changed? What other media do you have in the filter & how is it filled? Are there any loops or sags in the hoses?


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

deeda said:


> We need a little more info. Is this a new problem with the filter or has something else changed? What other media do you have in the filter & how is it filled? Are there any loops or sags in the hoses?


When I set it up it seemed to have a stronger outflow but I only recently checked the intake and it seemed very week. I only have the standard media that comes with the filter and I stacked it according to the directions.

As far as loops or sags, everything is not tight but there are no visible loops or sags.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Have you checked the white filter material in your 2215 to see if it needs to be washed or replaced? 

Do you need to back flush your filter?

Does the blue filter material need washing or replacement?

Do you need to wash the other media?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

It sounds like you have set it up according to the instructions properly. What size tank is this on? What is the distance from the bottom of the filter canister to the water level in your tank? Is there anything else installed in the intake/output hoses like a sterilizer, Quick Disconnect valves, etc.?

If your concern is that you are not seeing debris and fish poop being drawn into the intake, you may need to adjust the spray bar direction to 'push' stuff toward the intake strainer. Is there any chance you can post pics of your setup?


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

obstruction in the intake pipe or hose / ball valve you missed?


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

Left C said:


> Have you checked the white filter material in your 2215 to see if it needs to be washed or replaced?
> 
> Do you need to back flush your filter?
> 
> ...


I changed the white but didnt get down to the blue. In retrospact I wish I had gotten a filter with the little buckets, it is a pain to upload this whole filter. But ill go do that today.



deeda said:


> It sounds like you have set it up according to the instructions properly. What size tank is this on? What is the distance from the bottom of the filter canister to the water level in your tank? Is there anything else installed in the intake/output hoses like a sterilizer, Quick Disconnect valves, etc.?
> 
> If your concern is that you are not seeing debris and fish poop being drawn into the intake, you may need to adjust the spray bar direction to 'push' stuff toward the intake strainer. Is there any chance you can post pics of your setup?


I have this on a 75gallon. nothing extra is installed on the filter. I have recently moved the powerhead to force the debris toward the intake and that is working but I would like to have the filter work the way it should.

I just measured the distance from the bottom of the filter to the top of the water and it is almost 4 feet. (an inch less)


----------



## jarberg27 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the 2215, but I had similar problems in my 2026 and found it helpful to check the gaskets as per wkndracer.


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

When I cleaned mine out and washed all the sponges and put everything back together I noticed that the flow was not a great as it was when first set up. I then got a one of the flexable bushes and cleaned the tubing. That made a massive difference in the flow. I also changed out my tubing to 1/2 inch laytex tubing. This also made a huge difference in the flow. 

I dont have the baskets but I do use the 2 green plates. I have one in the bottom of the filter as to not have anything sitting on the bottom of the filter that may block the intake port and possibly clog it or slow the flow down.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Mum in the pipes is a good catch Spork:thumbsup:

If the white pad was filthy the rest of the media needs flushing. Do an impellor cleaning also with an old tooth brush and Q tips. The coarse pad I rinse but the white one isn't worth cleaning. 1/2 life after and the floss packs. Suction is never great but out flow should improve to almost new without "un mumming" the the hoses I do that twice a year.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Don't know if this has already been said, but make sure there's no kinks in the tubing - sounds kind of obvious, but i was wondering why there was minimal flow from my 2217 and i found out there was a kink in the outflow tubing that i never saw. :flick:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

If you are using the spraybar, check the holes to see if they are clogged. I find my 2213 flow is drastically reduced when the holes become clogged with algae and other debris. 

The spraybar holes are much smaller than any other filter I have ever used and I find they clog up easily which is not something I have seen on other filters.


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

thanks for all the advice. I am going to check everything that was mentioned here and then ill check back to let you know if it worked and what the problem was.


----------



## Etos (Aug 5, 2008)

What is important to check is the Output of the unit and not the intake. If you are having a good flow from the spray bar it means that the flow is good. If the output is weak then you must check everything the other folks mentioned.


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

I took it all apart today. checked the hoses.. clear and tight. Checked the blue pad.. not that bad, I did rinse it. Back flushed everything. Wiped down the output holes set it back up. Flow is the same... weak. the output is ok but not great. I didnt clean out the tubes but they really didnt look that bad. the filter is relatively new

I really dont like that I had to dump out everything to get to the blue pad. then the 2 different medias mixed together and I had to put everything back with my hands. I think I want a filter with baskets, but I guess that is off topic.

I dont know what is wrong with it, maybe I am just expecting to much?


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

my ecco is similar to the 2215 and it doesn't have very strong suction either but i know it works properly. i also have to take the strainer off and put my finger next to the intake to feel it. this filter uses 1/2 pipe with no spray bar. when the pipe is above water line during water change and flowing the water only jets out a couple inches at most. thats enough pressure to push the water 3' length of aquarium when submerged. thats about what i would consider normal flow. as pointed out above...dont measure the inflow but the outflow as a gauge. if you can pull the outflow pipe above the water line and compare...does it flow out a similar amount?


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

FWIW 

A 2215 is a pretty small canister to have on a 75G, despite what the manufacturer claims. Most folks will run 2 canisters on a 55g and larger. 

I know it isn't the answer to your question but a 2215 on a 75G is not large enough to handle a tank that size.


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

You may not think that the hoses are dirty and that it does not effect the flow, but you would be amazed at what a dirty hose will do to flow. Clean them and see if that does the trick or replace them with 1/2 tubes and use hose clamps to secure them. 

Do you have anything between the intake hole on the canister and your first layer of media? If you do what is that layer made of?


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

Lnb said:


> FWIW
> 
> A 2215 is a pretty small canister to have on a 75G, despite what the manufacturer claims. Most folks will run 2 canisters on a 55g and larger.
> 
> I know it isn't the answer to your question but a 2215 on a 75G is not large enough to handle a tank that size.


Yes. I have heard this and when I can I will upgrade. Too bad they dont tell you these things in the LFS.



Spork said:


> You may not think that the hoses are dirty and that it does not effect the flow, but you would be amazed at what a dirty hose will do to flow. Clean them and see if that does the trick or replace them with 1/2 tubes and use hose clamps to secure them.
> 
> Do you have anything between the intake hole on the canister and your first layer of media? If you do what is that layer made of?


I have a green grating thing, there is also one on the bottom to keep the muck from sitting on the bottom



ER9 said:


> my ecco is similar to the 2215 and it doesn't have very strong suction either but i know it works properly. i also have to take the strainer off and put my finger next to the intake to feel it. this filter uses 1/2 pipe with no spray bar. when the pipe is above water line during water change and flowing the water only jets out a couple inches at most. thats enough pressure to push the water 3' length of aquarium when submerged. thats about what i would consider normal flow. as pointed out above...dont measure the inflow but the outflow as a gauge. if you can pull the outflow pipe above the water line and compare...does it flow out a similar amount?


Mine has a stream of about 4 inches and will push the water about half the tank. My guess is a bigger filter will do better. 

The thing is really clean so it must be the size


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok so when you get the thing above water level how far is the spray? It could be normal presure but to you it may seem a little weak.


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

Spork said:


> Ok so when you get the thing above water level how far is the spray? It could be normal presure but to you it may seem a little weak.


out of water. 4 inches at max splash. i just measured it...lol


----------

